# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم OSS Client تحديثات :  Oss client 6.3 hot alcatel qualcom and mtk update free by imei calcul added free by

## mohamed73

What s news ?    HOT ALCATEL QUALCOMM AND MTK MODELS ADDED FREE BY IMEI CALC    OT-4003
OT-4009
OT-4013
OT-4027
OT-4028
OT-5017
OT-5042A
OT-5042D
OT-5042G
OT-5042X
OT-5050A
OT-6014X
OT-6016A
OT-6036A
OT-6036Y
OT-6050A
OT-6050Y
OT-7040N
OT-7040T
OT-7055A
OT-9020A
OT-6043D
OT-7045Y
OT-8030B
OT-8030Y   More updates coming stay tuned is only advertise    
Just buy from your reseller or our officials Experience resellers,
We support 24/7 - Oh can contact us directly
New Reseller Are Welcome
New Dealers Are Welcome
New Customers Are Welcome -
Sales direct contact :  
- mail : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- what's app messenger : [IMG]resource://skype_ff_extension-at-jetpack/skype_ff_extension/data/call_skype_logo.png[/IMG]+33645079512   - wechat : oss-unlock

----------


## benrachid

شكرا لك أخي thank you

----------

